# Sites Close To Newcastle upon Tyne City Centre?



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Mrs j. may need to go on a work course in late June in Newcastle. At the moment we don't know the exact location of the course - city centre or one of the outer suburbs. Can any of you please recommend a site (we may as well go up in the van) that is either adjacent to, or within walking distance of, one of the Metro stations?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I cannot think of any close to a Metro station. All I can think of is the CC site at Whitley Bay. It is actually further out past Whitley Bay at Seaton Sluice.

I suppose there will be plenty of buses from outside the site going to the Interchange at Whitley Bay Metro. It should only be a 10 minute ride at most.

It is a nice spot, miles of golden beaches, a pub outside the site gate and a top class fish restaurant 5 minutes walk away.

You can even help us exercise our dogs on Blyth beach, it is only a half mile walk for you.


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi 
i live in ncle & can only agree with 747 re old hartley site.
it is in a good location overlooking the lighthouse, lovely walks,
pub outside. never stayed there but have walked from the area.
bus nearby will probably go into ncle.
peter.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

jacknjill said:


> Hi
> i live in ncle & can only agree with 747 re old hartley site.
> it is in a good location overlooking the lighthouse, lovely walks,
> pub outside. never stayed there but have walked from the area.
> ...


Yes, it does - we've stayed there and gone into the centre. We took bus and then metro (from Whitley Bay metro) on way in, on the way back we just got a bus direct from the bus station to about 150 yards from the site. I think that the bus only route worked out slightly quicker.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

The Whitley Bay site isn't really suitable. Nothing wrong with the site, by the look of it, but it's a CC members only site & we are members of 'the other lot'. I've been looking elsewhere on the web & come across Derwent Park Caravan & Camping Site, near Gateshead. Does anybody know the site please? Does it have reasonable public transport links to Gateshead & Newcastle? Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Have a quick look at Sandhaven site in South Shields. 

I can't personally recommend it, but my parents use it regularly and love it.

Its a private site, south of the Tyne, on the coast and there are some nice beaches in the area, running south through Marsden, Whitburn and Seaburn (Sunderland).

The reason I'm suggesting a look is the fact that the site is probably only a 10 to 15 minute walk from the town centre, where there is access to the Metro system and a fairly short ride to Newcastle, with those iconic views of the Tyne bridges as you cross from Gateshead in to the city centre.

Let me know if you need more info.



Ken.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Derwent Valley Camp site is very nice but quite small. However it is some way out of Gateshead and for Newcastle, it's "over the water". I would guess it's about 20mins by bus (stop almost right outside site) into the Gateshead Interchange where you can pick up the Metro. Thereafter it's dependant on where you need to be.

Really need to know where the course is because it can take AGES to cross the city/area during the rush hour. Be happy to try and help out when you know your destination

Terry


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

jimmyd0g said:


> The Whitley Bay site isn't really suitable. Nothing wrong with the site, by the look of it, but it's a CC members only site & we are members of 'the other lot'. I've been looking elsewhere on the web & come across Derwent Park Caravan & Camping Site, near Gateshead. Does anybody know the site please? Does it have reasonable public transport links to Gateshead & Newcastle? Thanks for any thoughts.


why not join the cc and use the site
buses every 10 mins or so into newcastle 308 and 309 about £3.70
day saver ticket
Delaval arms pub out side the site great ales and good food
cracking fish and chips just down the road in seaton sliuce 
you might even bump into me as i am only a mile away


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think it might be the Sandhaven site that will be charging £75 per night for the weekend of The Great North Run.

Make sure your dates don't clash. 8O 8O 

My driveway is available for half that price.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

747 said:


> I think it might be the Sandhaven site that will be charging £75 per night for the weekend of The Great North Run.
> 
> Make sure your dates don't clash. 8O 8O
> 
> My driveway is available for half that price.


Sheeeesh!! I had a look at Sandhaven's website & for our likely dates it's £30-00 per night _plus_ £3-00 per night for my canine namesake. Therefore we are looking at a minimum of £66-00 for 2 nights - just for the pleasure of parking there & using a smallish amount of their electricity. And the site might not even be particularly convenient for Mrs j.'s course. We will continue to look elsewhere. Now, how much are you looking for per night 747?


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

If you're into wild camping the Drift Inn at Seaton Burn allows overnight motorhome stops. Never used it (I only live couple of miles away) but if you need north of Newcastle, good bus connections again and I believe they connect with the Four Lane Ends Interchange for the Metro.

NE13 6BW 0191 236 6780

(Information from www.wildcamping.co.uk)

Terry

(Currently enjoying the drizzle on the shores of Loch Lomond!)


----------

